# couldnt resist showing off



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

apart from those on facebook can anybody identfy this


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Atheris Nitschei or Great Lakes???

Great looking creature btw


----------



## manganr (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like a Wagler's Pit Viper to me.........
Beautiful snake anyway!
Yours?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

oooooooooo i no i no:2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

WW sssshhhhhhhs


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> oooooooooo i no i no:2thumb:


Red tailed racer. Hahahhaha, sorry, in joke, you had to be there to appreciate.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i take it you were one of the guys who showed up while we were waffaling on


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I was there first thing in the morning, but yeah basically, he told me the story.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

paulds said:


> Atheris Nitschei or Great Lakes???
> 
> Great looking creature btw


wrong Genus and continent



manganr said:


> Looks like a Wagler's Pit Viper to me.........
> Beautiful snake anyway!
> Yours?


 not a waglers


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Last shot..... Bush viper????


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

ill give you a clue the only other one in the uk as far as we know is at Bangor Uni.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

paulds said:


> Last shot..... Bush viper????


think asian


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

asian pit viper?


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Parias Hageni


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> think asian


that was the slogan at my old high school to help stop racism in PE


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Pope's Pit Viper?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

parias hagani looks like


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

Gumprechts pit viper


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

parias sumatranus


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i have a feeling southwest viper is correct ?


----------



## Bonethrasher (Oct 23, 2009)

Bothriechis?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I know what it is


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> I know what it is



Has the correct answer been posted?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Eyelashviper said:


> Has the correct answer been posted?


some have been very close


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

100% Hagens viper _(Parias hageni) - _Note to you guys who said _Atheris, _there are too many holes around the nose, if you know what I mean..... they lack pits!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

you cheat Dave.
Yes it is Prias hagani. but not just any Hagans bamboo viper......oohhh no its MY P hagani...:lol2:...cheers Christian:no1:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> you cheat Dave.
> Yes it is Prias hagani. but not just any Hagans bamboo viper......oohhh no its MY P hagani...:lol2:...cheers Christian:no1:


Ooooh I was miles off.

It's a little smasher though:2thumb:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> you cheat Dave.
> Yes it is Prias hagani. but not just any Hagans bamboo viper......oohhh no its MY P hagani...:lol2:...cheers Christian:no1:


 
Wheres my thank you im the one who imported it


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Knew I had it right... might have seen a picture of two of them posted on another forum a while ago though :whistling2:

It's awesome Lee all the best with it


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

that's a green snake. i win!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

lovely snake cant wait t get my pair :mf_dribble:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

where from?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> you cheat Dave.
> Yes it is Prias hagani. but not just any Hagans bamboo viper......oohhh no its MY P hagani...:lol2:...cheers Christian:no1:


No cheat Lee - don't think we are friends on FB. Not the hardest snake to ID, plus I photographed the ones at Bangor not long ago!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

pythondave82 said:


> No cheat Lee - don't think we are friends on FB. Not the hardest snake to ID, plus I photographed the ones at Bangor not long ago!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


 thats cos you havent accepted my friends request:whistling2: an i know you have photographed the ones at bangor as you showed me the photos on the numptyless forum:no1:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

leecb0 said:


> where from?


 same person as you


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Its gorgeous


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> thats cos you havent accepted my friends request:whistling2: an i know you have photographed the ones at bangor as you showed me the photos on the numptyless forum:no1:


I'll request you - you can't have sent me any, because I'm hidden on Facebook.

Dave


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> same person as you


really?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

wildlifewarrior said:


> really?


 same importer yes i believe


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> same importer yes i believe


thats news to me ...: victory:


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I can smell it...:whistling2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

jasper1 said:


> I can smell it...:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

oh didnt xxstaggyxx import it with him saying he did as i am getting a pairof him in july


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

wildlifewarrior said:


> that was the slogan at my old high school to help stop racism in PE


 :lol2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> oh didnt xxstaggyxx import it with him saying he did as i am getting a pairof him in july


maybe you should contact him then....so he actually knows hes getting one as i am pretty sure he wont have a clue.....espically as there from a south asian surrplier which wont be used again for a 4 months +


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

And as Staggy said on a post recently you will have to show him your DWAL licence :whistling2:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> And as Staggy said on a post recently you will have to show him your DWAL licence :whistling2:


Indeed that is correct when making payment i will need to have a copy of your DWAL or PSL that you are aloud to keep the snake you are looking to order 

This is alo a requiement i was asked from customs for when they land in the UK as the copy you send me will be printed off and stapled to your order sheet so i can submit that to the customs officers so they can check that you are a valid keeper or a DWAL or PSL 

As per my defra trans liesence i am alloud to transport them for upto 72 hours but i would much prefer to deliver them direct myself so they will be not in my care for know longer then a few hours 

cheers


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

here we go again lol!


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2010)

Looks like sms Emerald Tree python to me, so intrigued to know.


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

numpty alert!!


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> apart from those on facebook can anybody identfy this
> image


 
Looks like a chinese bamboo viper to me!!!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

jabba212006 said:


> Looks like a chinese bamboo viper to me!!!


Cant be a Chinese bamboo viper as this one cam from Malaysia as im the one who got it imported below is a pic of a 

Chinese bamboo viper that i can get from china click for full size 

_Trimeresurus stejnegeri_


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Cant be a Chinese bamboo viper as this one cam from Malaysia as im the one who got it imported below is a pic of a
> 
> Chinese bamboo viper that i can get from china click for full size
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh, close :lol2:, real nice snake though andy....:no1:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

jabba212006 said:


> Ahhh, close :lol2:, real nice snake though andy....:no1:


 
cheers mate i was one of the gems on the import as there is only ment to be one other in the UK i am gald the OP is happy with his new addtion


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Update on the Hagans bamboo viper he is feeding on mice : victory:....who needs frogs....lol. and is an evil sod at night....lol


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Update on the Hagans bamboo viper he is feeding on mice : victory:....who needs frogs....lol. and is an evil sod at night....lol


told ya he would take rodents:whistling2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like sms Emerald Tree python to me, so intrigued to know.


 
Emerald Tree *python????? *
:bash:


----------

